

Here’s a Neat Trick Using the :Focus Pseudo-Class - bogdans
http://joshnh.com/2012/12/03/heres-a-neat-trick-using-the-focus-pseudo-class/

======
benaiah
Nice! I love the simplicity, and the fact that this is actually relatively
semantic styling, and doesn't require any extra markup.

